
Google Launches Chrome-To-Phone Extension To Link Chrome With Android - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/12/google-launches-chrome-to-phone-extension-to-link-chrome-with-android/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=FaceBook
======
enomar
I've tried this. It's extremely neat. Much better than emailing a URL to
yourself.

~~~
sjs382
Agreed. And the maps functionality rocks, too.

------
sadiq
For those stuck on pre-2.2 phones/firmwares, a friend wrote:

<http://linkpush.appspot.com/>

------
cma
would be great for android powered tvs

------
lutorm
I would be happy just accessing my chrome bookmarks on the phone, without
having to send them from chrome first...

------
hasanove
No support for Google Apps accounts. Still.

